# Central NY Field Trial



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

First: AK's Money in the Bank; O-Van & Jen Ames/H-Van Ames 


Second: Twin Pine's Shocking Experience; O-Martha Cole Glenn/H-Patti Roberts


Third: Beaver Dam's Blockbuster; O-Cam Clark/H-Patti Roberts


Fourth: Diamond Brook's MS Super ***** MH; O/H Nancy Moran (good job Nancy running your first trial)


RJ: Twistin Dyna Mike Jr. O-Bob Lachowski/H-Rick Millheim


Congratulations to all.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any reports from the Open? I heard it was extremely hot for some of the dogs.


----------



## Ernie Hawkins (Nov 3, 2009)

Derby updates please.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby results:

1) #5 - Nightwatch Navigator II - O/H Tom Stasierowski 
2) #3 - DAGLwood's Run'yn Wyth Flyght - O/Lynne Busch H/Millheim 
3) #18 - Rockin's Retrievers Black Mamba - O/Damon Steelman H/Sykes
4) #6 - Adirondac Hocus Pocus Am/Can** - O/Carol Lantiegne H/Zappia

RJ) #11 - Frosty Hills Seacoast Bullrush SH - O/H Andrew Kenneally 

Jams; 4, 12, 13, 14, 16

Congrats to All!!


~~~~~~~~~~~~
A BIG congrats to Andrew Kenneally and his Chessie - Camo. Andrew is from Long Island and new to Field Trials. Camo is a nice marking young Chessie with a Senior Hunter title, doing Master Hunter work. This is their second Derby. They took a 3rd at LI D/Q 2 weeks ago. 

Congrats Andrew and Camo... way to go!


Barb


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Hey Tom & Tony, congrats!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

lbbuckler said:


> Does anyone have any reports from the Open? I heard it was extremely hot for some of the dogs.


with those distances it would be hot for all dogs running.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Tony Zappia and Carol on your 4th.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Paula Richard said:


> First: AK's Money in the Bank; O-Van & Jen Ames/H-Van Ames



Congrats to Jennifer/Van Ames on handsome Chase's 1st place Q!! :mrgreen: and to Mark Mosher.


Barb


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

Coming from a National Champion, I appreciate your thoughts! Bancroft bound in October Scott.



Scott Adams said:


> Hey Tom & Tony, congrats!


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Paula. There were some very, very nice dogs running. The winner really deserved his placement. His dog spanked all marks.



Paula Richard said:


> Congratulations Tony Zappia and Carol on your 4th.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Tony: You will have to come down to the Shoreline trial. We have some very nice judges. 

P.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

But be careful of the gunners at Shoreline especially that guy with the custom stock on my Browning to be.


----------



## doria (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi - Does anyone have the results of the Open? Thank you!!

Doria


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

open 1st-#23--Craig S, 2nd-#35--Alan P.,3rd-#46 Alan P., 4th- #42 Alan P., RJ #14 Rick Roberts Jams- 13,25,27,31,56

Amat.1st #39 Bob W. (back to back wins) 2nd- #48 Doug C. (New AFC) 3rd #40 Anne M, 4th- ? (maybe # 2) Not sure of jams


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

moscowitz said:


> But be careful of the gunners at Shoreline especially that guy with the custom stock on my Browning to be.


Mike, you're dreaming!!!


----------



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

New FC and National open qual for Craig and Krumbz! Nice going.


----------



## Don Bovers (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations Bob Willow on back to back wins and to Doug and Zoe for your AFC. I know how hard you guys work and your success couldn't happen to two nicer guys


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah Zoe and Bob.


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

Paula,
Unfortunately, we have other plans for that time. However, I will certainly try to get down there next year. And, yes, I would have loved to have run under your judges. Great choices!!! Best of luck with your trial. TZ



Paula Richard said:


> Tony: You will have to come down to the Shoreline trial. We have some very nice judges.
> 
> P.


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats to Bob on your back to back wins. And to Doug also for getting Zoe titled that is great.


----------



## Doug Cybula (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank You everyone for your kind words...it means alot to me. I feel very fotunate to have such a talented dog like Zoe!


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

Way to go Doug!!!!




Doug Cybula said:


> Thank You everyone for your kind words...it means alot to me. I feel very fotunate to have such a talented dog like Zoe!


----------



## chablab (Jan 23, 2004)

Great job Doug!! My girls could not be happier for you! Another titled kate pup... You have a special girl!!! Sounds like she ran a great trial!


----------

